# Nissan Scratch Shield iPhone Case Heals Itself When Scratched



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

You want your iPhone to stay new-looking and shiny so it looks like you just took it out of the box. But in no time at all, your prized possession is scratched up. How do you keep it looking newer longer? Nissan is working on it the automaker has been experimenting with a self-healing iPhone case.

Called the Nissan Scratch Shield iPhone case, this protective covering features Nissan's self-healing Scratch Shield paint finish, which was developed in 2005 and used on a variety of Nissan and Infiniti models. Integrating the same type of technology as the paint, the Scratch Shield case has been designed to offer a more durable and long-lasting paint coat, and a closely fitting, tight case.

The Nissan Scratch Shield can mend itself after being finely scratched, thanks to the flexible and elastic properties of the paint technology. As well, since the case is gel-like rather than glossy, it is more scratch-resistant and offers a better grip. Plus, the case is made from ABS plastic, which is rigid and robust (and is used widely in the automotive industry). Wrapping it all up, the Nissan Scratch Shield case features an outer 'paint' made from polyrotaxane , so if you scratch the coating, the chemical structure bounces back to its original shape and fills in the gap, or in other words, it heals itself.

The Nissan Scratch Shield is currently being tested in Europe, and if all goes well, it will go on sale to the mass market later this year. There's no word yet on when it will make its way over to North America.

More: *Nissan Scratch Shield iPhone Case Heals Itself When Scratched* on Autoguide.com


----------

